
Microsoft's robot editor confuses mixed-race Little Mix singers - doener
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jun/09/microsofts-robot-journalist-confused-by-mixed-race-little-mix-singers
======
doener
"Because they are unable to stop the new robot editor selecting stories from
external news sites such as the Guardian, the remaining human staff have been
told to stay alert and delete a version of this article if the robot decides
it is of interest and automatically publishes it on MSN.com. They have also
been warned that even if they delete it, the robot editor may overrule them
and attempt to publish it again."

